# Extra Lighting



## Beachcruiser (Feb 27, 2010)

Just ordered a pair of knock-off Rigid Dually led lights. I'm having a problem with the mounting location......I can't seem to find one. Anyone have suggestions or pictures of their extra lighting? I'm thinking of doing a handlebar mount but since the renegade has the gauge cluster, it's making it difficult. Thanks


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

I almost bought a 6" light bar a couple months ago for mine. There is just enough room in front of my snorks on the center plastic that I couldve mounted it there.

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## Beachcruiser (Feb 27, 2010)

Not sure if they'll fit but im thinking if putting them on the front bumper. Although i don't want to take the chances of smashing them


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Maybe you can bolt a piece of flatbar across big flat metal piece that supports the bumper near the top....then you can shine your lights through the outter holes of the bumper


----------



## Beachcruiser (Feb 27, 2010)

I'll take a look and see if it'll work. That would be a good spot


----------



## todbnla (Jun 12, 2012)

I just bought a 6", 6 led 18watt flood for a back up on mine and mine this sucker is bright, might get two more for on the front? Posted pics in the Christmas gift thread...


----------



## Beachcruiser (Feb 27, 2010)

After a few days of thinking about how i'm going to mount these lighs, I finally figured it out. I used a piece of 1 1/8th flat bar and mounted it to the radiator support on the bumper. Came out decent, didn't have to cut anything which is what i was hoping for. Included a few pics of it and one of my 20" bar i installed on my truck a few days ago. Man I love these LEDs


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

looks good


----------



## mrclark (Feb 7, 2013)

Hi I do alot of night riding in some pretty desolate spots and by myself. So I decided to add some LED lights to my gade. First I wanted to add lights that would assist me when I turned the handle bars from side to side. I didnt like the Rigid light bar mount as it obscured the instrument cluster a little and you had to remove the handle bar pad.
*
So I picked up two Rigid pod lights, in the flood pattern and used a 10mm bolt to mount them to the existing mirror mounts.
*
Then I decided to try chinese and picked up a 12 inch chinese copy of the rigid e series. I picked up two shipped DHL express*from china for about about 180 bucks.
*
I*must say I am quite impressed with these lights and for the money there nice lights. I mounted a switch box to the handlebars using a plastic project box and some illuminated toggles. I then siliconed everything up and hopefully it will work without issue.
*
Anyhow, so I have two on the handlebars and one just before the contact point of the bumper. Any idea if the location I chose for the bumper light will affect cooling as it is near the cowl for the rad? It doesnt block it much if any but its still in the way.
*














*


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Looks good


----------

